# Daisy needs a new home



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Daisy is a beautiful white and black, slightly long haired DSH based in West Essex and looking for a new home.
She was brought into rescue heavily pregnant but has now been spayed and her kittens have all left for new homes.
Daisy also had a problem with very runny stools....veterinary tests were inconclusive but she has since been put onto a raw diet----which she loves----and this issue has settled completely.
She has met other cats in her foster homes and reacted well to them, but is currently hiding away a little in her current foster home who will be working to assess her and help her settle.

https://www.facebook.com/PurrsCatRescue/?fref=ts


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)




----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, Daisy is so beautiful.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a pretty girl! I'm sure she will get snapped up fast x


----------



## kitty kit (Feb 11, 2013)

We will post this on our KittyKit blog & Twitter x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Wow, Daisy is so beautiful.


isn't she a beauty?



moggie14 said:


> What a pretty girl! I'm sure she will get snapped up fast x


I do hope so, she needs a loving home where she can be pampered and have the chance to be a playful kitten herself, instead of having to deal with repeated litters.



kitty kit said:


> We will post this on our KittyKit blog & Twitter x


Thank you! They are a small rescue but I do believe they are happy to allow re-homing over quite a wide area if transport can be arranged.
I think Daisy will always have to be on a raw diet and kept away from any commercial foods to prevent re-occurrence of the awful digestive issues she was dealing with.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she looks just like my little Flo but older of course.









I hope she finds a loving home very soon


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Daisy would like her fan club to know that she is loving her raw diet and it has solved all her digestive issues. She has put on weight and been spayed and is now waiting patiently for her new home. She loves tummy tickles and attention on her own terms and it is felt that she will continue to blossom in a new home.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

What a beauty! I hope she soon gets a lovely forever home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Polly G said:


> What a beauty! I hope she soon gets a lovely forever home.


I must actually stop looking at her pic as I am most definitely falling in love


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> I must actually stop looking at her pic as I am most definitely falling in love


She looks gentle as well as beautiful and would love to come and live with you Paddypaws!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

She has the most sweetest face I've seen for a while, topping up the 'find a loving home very soon' vibes for gorgeous Daisy xx


----------

